# Autotrail Scout Six "Old Lady"1994



## G-Curtin (May 28, 2008)

Hello, just new to MH`ing and need some info.
I have just got our first motorhome so we can see our own country instead of flying off.
She is a well built on lady and driven by a Merc. engin.
What should the tyer pressure be?
Also beside the TV output there is a two pin narrow socket,is this a 12v socket? and if so what can I plug into it as I have never seen any item with a plug like it,(not a shaver type socket)


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

You may find tyre pressures on a sticker on the inside of one or other of the cab door surrounds (the bit you can't see when the door is closed).

I suspect the socket *is* a 12v one (2 long,thin holes one above the other?). You should be able to get a plug from a caravan dealer. I have only ever used this for a 12v TV.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Can confirm on socket.. 12v..
We had one in our old scout.. Plugs readily available at caravan shops..
Cant help with tyre pressure, as sugested try inside the door frame..


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*sockets*

hi are the sockets female and slightly angled if so male plugs are available and yes this type is 12v geoff & lyn


----------

